# Traders/ Sponsors Hot deals/Discounts on dw



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Reflection Perfection - Final Finish offer

Several people have mentioned an introductory offer so we've come up with a one off.

Buy a bottle of Final Finish directly from us and we'll pay the postage! This offer is available for a limited period of time only and must end on the 16/07/2009.

If you are interested in this offer send £6.99 to [email protected] and make sure to include your address on paypal and the offer code of DWFF in the message box.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Monza car care - July*

Monza have the following deal

We can offer on orders over £99, 10% off to DW members this will include free UK mainland delivery and a couple of polishing towels too, after placing their order if they email us we will refund there discount back to them.

We also have a new Monza extra large drying towel priced at £9.99 that would normally sell for £14.99.

This is the link for it:

http://www.monzacarcare.com/product...tem&product_id=1937&start=0&search_term=towel


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Autobrite hot deals - july*

5 Litres of Very Cherry Acid Free Wheel Cleaner £12 inc VAT
5 litres of Super Snow Foam £9.99 Inc VAT
5 Litres of 'FAB' interior cleaner £9.99
Autobrite 'Fluffy' Deluxe Drying Towels £7.55 each inc VAT
Clear Buckets (no grit guards) £6.95 each
Valentines Wax £50

Pm autobrite for more details


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*DODO - intro Deal*

We'll do an 'Intro to Dodo' pack of:

Lime Prime or Lime Prime Lite 250ml
30ml Panel Pot of main range wax (ie not Supernatural, Rubbishboys etc)
Red Mist or Red Mist Tropical 250ml

For 25 GBP
(RRP 29.15 GBP)
Plus 2.95 GBP postage
So 27.95 GBP delivered; first 20x we do will also get a Dodo Juice 68x125 exterior vinyl or 68x125 glass clinger

*2nd Deal *

Supernatural wax 200ml (plastic jar) - RRP 63.95 GBP

Supernatural Finger Mitt foam wax applicator - RRP 3.95 GBP

In a plastic storage tube, for 59.95 GBP (usual retail for them is 67.90 GBP). Just email orders -at - dodojuice -dot- com and quote 'DW Supernatural Cylinder'. Carriage is by courier and costs 4.95 GBP.
For the other deal, orders can be placed in the same way, but quoting 'DW Intro to Dodo'.
If customers want to pay by paypal it needs to be to the email address: paypal -at - dodojuice -dot - com and we need a telephone number for the courier, as well as a delivery address.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Furniture Clinic special - July*

We have two special offers running at the minute. One is a combination of the Leather Cleaner and the Leather Protection Cream for £20, where the products would be £13 each if bought individually.

The other is a Leather Cleaner and Recolouring Balm for £20, instead of £25.99 when bought separately. The recolouring balm isn't too useful with car interiors thought due to the type of leather which is used.

We also have a Leather First Aid Kit which provides a range of cleaners, stain removers and degreaser for £49.95 instead of costing over £90 when products are bought individually.

Please see links below for more details.

Leather Care Kit: http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Care_Kit.htm

Leather Recolouring Balm & Cleaner: http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Recolouring_Balm.htm (the offer is at the bottom of that page)

Leather First Aid Kit: http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_First_Aid_Kit.htm


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Performance Motorcare - Specials*

Usual 7.5% discount still applies

Other offers include:

FREE Delivery 
Free MF Cloth with orders over £30 
Free Giant MF Cloth with orders over £50 
3 for 2 offer on Gliptone Leather Scented Air Fresheners 
25% of all PMC Clay Bars and Clay Lube 
Free Pad offer with Meguiars G220 polishing machine 
Other offers can be found at http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/Special_Offers_.html


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*Serious Performance Intro Deal*

Serious Performance have extended the introductory deal on their new Quick Detailer and Show Detailer V2 twin packs.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1622317#post1622317


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*SPAUTOPIA Scholl Concpets - WHILE STOCKS LAST DEAL*

Scholl Concepts W09. This will be a 'while stocks last' offer.

DETAILING WORLD SPECIAL OFFER

1 X W09 500ml PLUS 1 X Spautopia Pink Polish Applicator 5-pack ONLY £9.99* + £2.95 P&P (Royal Mail First Class) SAVE £7.11 *Prices are inclusive of VAT

Use the link below

http://spautopia.co.uk/DW_offers.aspx


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Rubbish Boys deals*

Currently have a special offer where you get a free 100mm polishing pad
with any 75mm backing plate.
One of these
http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=194
free worth £4,49 when you buy any one of these.
http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=70
http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=188
http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=73

Special offers page
http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/specialoffers.php

Plus all orders over £29.50 get free delivery.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Ultimate Finish - Deals change Regularly*

You will need to be quick, but we have a 10% code released yesterday -

SUMMER10 gets 10% on all MEGUIARS, AUTOGLYM, DODO JUICE, POORBOYS until 22nd July

Details here -

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Newsletter/new/UFJULY09-3.htm

And another great deal

Special offers

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Newsletter/new/UFJULY09-4.htm
HERE


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*opieoil special offer*

It's Pro S offer time!

The RRP is £51.75 for 5 litres inc VAT. Your club discount price on Pro S 5 Litre is usually £46.58 inc VAT, but stock up with 10 or 20 litres this week and we can pass on some great savings!

Buy 2 for £70 = £35 each and a saving of £33.50 on retail / £23.16 on your club price 
Buy 4 for £136 = £34 each and a saving of £71 on retail / £31.67 on your club price :-D

I'm probably preaching to the converted, but make no mistake... Silkolene Pro S is one of *the* top quality, synthetic, ester-based engine oils in the same quality bracket as Motul 300V and Gulf Competition but our buying power with Silkolene means that from time to time we can offer it to you at some very appealing prices.

We'll give you free priority handling and all prices inc VAT.

You can purchase the oil by following this link here to the deals page http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-60196-silkolene-pro-s-special-forum-offer.aspx

Limited stocks stocks available at this price... get your orders in quick as it's first come first served - offer ends Sunday 2nd of August OR BEFORE IF WE RUN OUT OF STOCK!

FedEx is our carrier of choice, and they'll delivery Monday to Friday. Carriage rates are:
£7.99 on 10 litres UK mainland
£10.75 on 20 litres UK mainland

I'm not allowed to sell 5L containers on their own at this price, sorry!

Cheers
Guy
ps, sadly this cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Detailers Domain August Special*

Phil at detailers domain has offered a fantastic 20% discount for August

Use the DWAUG20

When this expires get 10 % by entering DW


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Polished Bliss - August Special*

Good things come to those that wait... or so the saying goes! Many of you have been waiting a long time for us to run a round of special offers, and to reward your patience we have decided to run a raft of mid-summer special offers simultaneously. We will keep these offers open for the whole of August or until we run out of stock (whichever comes first), so treat yourselves, and save some money in the process!

August Offers: 25% Off G220 Kits, Gloss It Kits, Briliant Polishes and Eimann Fabrik Cleaners


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Serious Performance - When it gone its gone*

Hi all,

As we will be switching over to the new Liquid Shine polishing system soon we have excess stock of our 150 & 160mm machine pads and need the space. 
Saving is 25% over rrp and the offer will run until our stock is gone :thumb:.

*Serious Performance 25x150mm Orange Light Cut Pad - £3.75 each (rrp £4.95)*










*Serious Performance 50x150mm Blue Polishing Pad - £3.75 each (rrp £4.95)*










*Serious Performance 25x160mm Red Finishing Pad - £4.49 each (rrp £5.95)*


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Autobrite direct discount*

Hi guys

We would like to introduce our new shop site on http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.asp

It is still under construction and more products will be added daily!

Here you will find a range of products that might take ya fancy??

Now we are doing a special DW member discount (*dw1*) for 1 week that you can put in the 'discount coupon box' at the end of the checkout. This will give you a automatic various discount depending on the item on the products you buy and show in the checkout box.

Have a browse and if you have any questions please ask.

We accept all terms of payment, credit and debit card, cheques (must clear 1st), Google checkout, Pay-Pal Express and more!

This will be for UK mainland only.

The discount code is now *LIVE!*

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*ultimate finish*

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Newsletter/new/UFAUG09-2.htm

Ultimate finish latest deal


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Reflection Perfection Free delivery offer*

See here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=131522


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Waxamomo 10% off Ultima*

Hi Guy's,

10% sale on all Ultima products until Sunday 13th

Just use the discount code - Ultima10

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcar...?idCategory=40

Happy Detailing,

Chris


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Ultimate Finish New Offer*

Latest offer from Ultimate Finish

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Newsletter/new/UFSEPT09-1.htm


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Ultimate Finish latest deal*

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Newsletter/new/UFsept09-2.htm


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Migliore Special*

Autobrite-direct Exclusive

see here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=138694


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Ultimate Finish Weekly*

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Newsletter/new/UFOCT09-2.htm


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*SP special November deal*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141897

Check it out :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*I4 Detailing Xmas Special offers*

*Offer 1:*

For the run up to Xmas we are giving away a FREE Pocket LED Swirl Spotting Torch valued at £5.50 with all Kestrel DAS-6 kits.

All of our Kestrel DAS-6 machine polishers feature the new longer 3.1 meter heavy duty cable and come with both a 5" & 6" backing plate.

For those wanting a canvas carry bag  we now stock these at only £4.30 each.

All items available with 7.5% DW discount! :thumb:

*Offer 2:*

The 'Silverstorm' rotary polisher is the latest machine polisher from Silverline.

Identical to the popular Makita and SIM180, i.e. same weight, power, size etc. The main difference is this model comes with a *3 year warranty*!

Its dial-up 6-speed control maintains even rate of RPM's even when putting pressure on to revive the dullest of finishes. The 'soft-start' trigger and large handle combine to give superb control.

We have put togther two kits for you based around Menzerna polishes & pads and the excellent Festool professional backing plates.

£112.95 .............................. £139.99 .............................
















Silverline Rotary Kit 1 comes with a Silverline Heavy Duty Canvas Tool Bag, a Festool 125mm M14 backing plate, Menzerna 250ml polishes (set of four) and Menzerna 135mm foam polishing pads (x3).

Silverline Rotary Kit 2 comes with everything in Kit 1 plus a Festool 70mm M14 backing plate and Menzerna 80mm polishing pads (x3).

Dont' forget to use the DW coupon code *DWX* it's good for 7.5% discount!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*10% off 3rd Dec only - Morethanpolish*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=144538


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*SP december Offers*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146126

:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Chemical guys Special*

check out the 15% discount http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146478


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*I4 detailing*

cracking deal on britemax shampoo from i4 detailing

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=149812


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Waxamomo Jan Sale*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=149869


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Poorboys sample kits from Motorgeek. See here:-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1945332#post1945332


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Refelction Perfection Specials*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=168808


----------

